# carbon sink



## Isoniahtar

Original sentence:


> Many environmental scientists dispute a provision of the Kyoto Protocol that allows nations to trade designated "carbon sink" forest reserves for additional carbon emissions, and voice concerns that the substitution rule isn't helpful and will only encourage continued emission patterns.



Ştiu că este vorba de carbon, ar putea fi depozit de carbon? (cea mai simpatică traducere mi-a dat-o - evident - Google, cu ceva de genul "chiuvetă de cărbune" ).

Thanks in advance,

Sonia


----------



## hersko1

Da, amuzantă propunere din partea lui Google !!!
Aş propune :
"Păduri rezerve (rezervoare) de carbon"
"Păduri ce înmagazinează carbon"


----------



## farscape

*carbon (dioxide) sink* - este o expresie favorită a politicienilor  de aici din NA când vine vorba de încălzirea globală. Este vorba de  capacitatea padurilor (în general) de a converti dioxidul de carbon prin  fotosinteza. Expresia este o imagine grafica - CO2-ul este "absorbit  sau supt" de păduri, similar cu termenul din speologie (opusul  sifonului, şi care nu-mi vine acum în minte)

Iată şi definiţia ştiinţifică pentru substantivul *sink*, în acest context:

"A natural or artificial means of absorbing or removing a substance or a form of energy from a system."

Dacă găsim care este opusul sifonului într-o peşteră cred ca putem, face o traducere rezonabilă.

Later,


----------



## farscape

Cuvântul pe care-l căutam este *aven*, dar termenul de specialitate pentru sink este *puţ *(evident!) aşa că m-am oprit la "puţuri de/pentru dioxid de carbon".

Best.


----------



## Isoniahtar

oh, mulţumesc hersko1 şi fascape!!


----------



## irinet

The Romanian "puts" - 'shaft', 'well', 'pit'
carbon sink - absorbtia/inmagazinarea /depozitarea carbonului
Cred ca 'depozite' e fb. Oricum pare o *metafora*, deci cred ca se poate numi si "gestionarea/gestionarele dioxidului de carbon" din moment ce exista si persoane care gestioneaza si urmaresc fenomenul: "_These countries nominate a person (called a "designated national authority") to create and manage its __greenhouse gas inventory_"_.(WIKIPEDIA, KYOTO PROTOCOL)_


----------

